

Show HN: Photobomb - davidbanham
https://github.com/davidbanham/photobomb

======
bopf
You should enable this as a global download. I could not find this in the
German iOS App Store for example :( - From what I see on the website, it looks
like a cool product, though.

------
DanBC
This looks pretty good!

I've been looking for decent photo album software and this hits a few things
I'm looking for.

